# My precious ducks



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Every evening as the sun starts to go down my two ducks, Saffron and Sandy (crested pekins) sit in this last bit of sunlight and soak it all in. They are the cutest, silliest little things ever.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. I have wanted crested ducks forever. I was so happy to get these two! Now if they would get old enough to lay eggs!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

One looks to be a drake! they sure are cute tho! Are you going to breed them?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

White crested Pekins! My favorites, they sure are silly!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I agree that it appears to be one drake. That would be Saffron. I generally eat my duck eggs but would love to have a few babies first. Besides, babies just means more ducks to lay more eggs. 

Yes, I love their silly personalities. I have had lots of Pekin but these two are my first crested and I just love the little bouffant!


----------

